# Bathing a Bearded Dragon



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I got my beardie on saturday and he seems to be settling in nicely so far. I was just after some tips for bathing him. 

I have just tried to soak him and he didn't like it very much he paddled quite furiously (the water wasn't deep though) and kept holding on to my hand. Then he puffed his chin out and sort of opened his mouth and made a sound that suggested to me he was warning me so I put him back in his viv.

He does have water in his enclosure but I was told bathing in warm water is good practice too.

Thanks


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I can't edit the above post:

I have just noticed he seems to be shedding a little around his foot. I know shedding dragons can be a bit grumpy!

Does anyone have any tips on shedding. I read I need to watch around the toes as retained skin can cause constriction around the area. Anything else I need to be aware of? Is there anything I can use to aid shedding? (lotions, potions etc or is it best to avoid things like that)

Sorry for all the questions I'm new to lizards and want to get everything absolutley spot on.


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

only time a give mine a bath is if he is looking really scruffy during shed and taking a while to get it all off, otherwise they don't need it.

Some people on here bathe them 2 or 3 times a week, I've even seen daily baths mentioned in one post, that's more that I have :lol2: and more than a beardie would get in a lifetime in the wild


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

mine always acted pretty much like you describe :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I only bathe mine when they have run through their poo. filthy buggers


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I only bathe mine when they have run through their poo. filthy buggers



yeah mine did a dirty protest the other day, pood in his veg dish, then walked in it and than smeared it all over the glass :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Spaceisdeep said:


> yeah mine did a dirty protest the other day, pood in his veg dish, then walked in it and than smeared it all over the glass :lol2:


:lol2: 

One girl won't poo in her Viv unless absolutely necessary. Would rather do it on my floor. :devil:

One girl will poo daily and stomp it everywhere, I'm surprised I ain't seen it on the roof of her Viv :devil:

One male will poo in the same corner every time. :no1:

But I still love them :flrt:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I bathed mine a few times when i first got him just over 3 years ago. I don't bother now unless he gets really dirty. He doesn't seem too bothered one way or another about water. He usually stands still for a bit, poos and then splashes about, usually trying to get out soon afterwards.


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeffers3 said:


> He usually stands still for a bit, poos and then splashes about, usually trying to get out soon afterwards.



the "bath poo" is usually undigested food too which I'm sure probably isn't too good for the beardie in the long term

/waits to get shot down by thrice weekly bath advocates lol


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Spaceisdeep said:


> the "bath poo" is usually undigested food too which I'm sure probably isn't too good for the beardie in the long term
> 
> /waits to get shot down by thrice weekly bath advocates lol


I don't know about that - it looks pretty digested to me! :lol2:


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yea when min first bathed he did not like it, obviously because it was the unknown, but he got used to it as time went on. I gently lower mine into the water, usually with a rock ornament from his viv, he likes to perch his front claws on them, I personally it adds to his personal security and makes him feel more comfortable having something to hold on to lol. I usually with my hand gently cup water down his back, and with my finger let drops fall on his head, he loves it, just settles down nicely, he still the odd time wants out though lol.

And as always just pointing out the obvious, never leave them alone. I know you know this lol I just can't help to say it


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Spaceisdeep said:


> the "bath poo" is usually undigested food too which I'm sure probably isn't too good for the beardie in the long term
> 
> /waits to get shot down by thrice weekly bath advocates lol


It's just poo. Nothing to do with being undigested.:lol2:

Its the warm water stimulating the fecal movement. Even more so if they have a splash about. This movement will more than likely produce a poo unless they've gone already that day.


----------

